# MGF GHRP-6 Acne explosion



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Been running both products for about 4 weeks now. MGF 1/2 times per week GHRP 5 days/week 1-2 times per day. 3 weeks in I've got a sick explosion of acne - on arms back chest face - its everywhere!

I've never experienced this with peptides before... however I've gained a solid 7-9lbs without working out (am injured) and cut alot of weight which is surprising in its self.

As far as I'm aware higher gh levels only slightly elevate test levels (im not on gear) but this is to the extreme that it looks like someone has given me a once over with a minigun and had no where near as much when I was actually on gear.

Can any of the wise old guys on here give me any info on why these are making my skin extra oil-y?

Cheers


----------

